# UK spouse visa help-Pakistan



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi,

I'll be applying for the spouse visa soon. I have a couple of questions:

1) Is it absolutely necessary or even recommended to attach the applicant's original NIC with the documents? Or would an attested copy of it suffice?

2) My husband and I have known each other for almost a year and a half before getting married but we've always called each other using FT audio as its the clearest most convenient form of communication and, obviously free. We could provide evidence of direct phone calls for these few weeks after getting married but we're applying within a month of my husband leaving for the UK so wouldn't have the monthly phone bill by the time we apply. Is that a problem or would FT call logs, emails, messages, whatsapp screenshots and tickets to visit each other suffice? 

I would really appreciate it if someone could offer their advice. Thank you.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

#1 You only need your original passport.
#2 Supply what you have.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you for your reply, Joppa! 

I have another question with regards to financial requirement:

1- My husband (the sponsor) had a change in roles within his company because of which his salary changed in October 2014, which is less than 6 months ago. Even though he's stayed within the same company, but due to a change in job title and not continuously earning the same amount for the last 6 months, we figure he falls under Category B. Is this correct? If yes, do we have to provide pay slips for 12 months instead of 6 cause we're in Category B?

2-Is it necessary to provide the latest p60? We're looking to apply as soon as my husband gets his next pay slip and it seems like getting a p60 issued could take even longer. Also, the p60 would have details of his employment before he changed roles and moved to another city so is that even advisable?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

#1 You can still apply under Cat A, and the only difference is you will still be assessed based on his previous pay, not the new salary. If you meet the requirement under old salary, then it doesn't matter. If you don't, and you need the new salary to meet the income threshold, you should apply under Cat B.
#2 Only include P60 if you have one and it covers any period you are using. 2013-14 P60 doesn't cover any period you are submitting and 2014-15 P60 won't be available till May.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you, Joppa. We'll skip the p60 then and hopefully everything else will suffice for the application.

I'm still a bit confused with regards to question 1. I agree with what you're saying as his salary previously was also meeting the income threshold, but when it specifically asks in the application as follows:
"_Has your sponsor been in employment with the same employer and earning the amount, as detailed in 3.11 above, continuously for 6 months prior to the date of the application? (Category A)_"
The answer to this question becomes No as he hasn't been earning the same amount continuously for 6 months, which leads us to the next question falling under Category B :S

Unless we select Yes but then that information isn't true.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi, sorry don't mean to be impatient but we're filling out the visa form so I would really appreciate it if someone could reply to my query and confirm it please. Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It doesn't matter. Provided his previous salary met the requirement, you can reply yes. You only answer no if his past income was less than the level required. I know the question is a tad ambiguous but this is how you interpret it. Try rephrasing the question as _"Has your sponsor been in employment with the same employer and earning *at least* the amount, as detailed in 3.11 above, continuously for 6 months prior to the date of the application? (Category A)"
_


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you, Joppa! That's huge huge help


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi, 

Could any one please tell me who should the Employment letter be referenced to? Specific details would be appreciated. 

Thank you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It can be generic 'To whom it may concern' or Entry Clearance Officer, UKVI.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks a lot, Joppa! 

Just to confirm, as we're category A we just need to provide 6 months payslips right? We'll be mentioning the change in roles and salary in the our cover letter but would it be advised to get the same written on the company's letter head so its more official? 

Lastly, how important is it to provide screenshots of regular messages dating all the way back to when your relationship started? I knew my husband 1.5 years before we got married and I've got screenshots/logs from a year before that, any earlier messages fail to load as the application freezes and quits every time.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just 6-month payslips and bank statement. No more. They should mention salary increase and changed role in the employment letter. No need for you to mention. Keep financial information out of sponsorship/introductory letters.
If you can get some communications evidence from start of relationship, that will help but it isn't essential. Provide other evidence like travel and photos from the early period.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hmm, my husband asked HR to put those details on the employment but they just gave one on a standard template. Should request for another. But thanks, Joppa! I do have photos and travel evidence from back then


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi. If we're showing the sponsors job as the main source of meeting the financial requirement, but also attaching appropriate documents for income coming from property he owns etc..does that need to be explained anywhere besides the cover letter? Doesn't affect our financial requirement category, does it?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Only provide other income source if you need it - i.e. your job income isn't sufficient to meet the financial requirement.
Don't enter any financial information in the cover letters - chances are it will not be taken into account. Indicate on the form. If you need further explanation, put it on a separate sheet of paper and attach it to Appendix 2, the financial requirement form.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh okay, thank you Joppa. We figured it'll be even more helpful to attach other sources of income even though his job more than suffices to meet the financial requirement. Would you recommend that we still mention it separately and attach to Appendix 2 or leave it out completely?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. The reverse is true. If you provide more evidence than needed, it gets confusing how you are actually meeting the requirement. More isn't better in this case.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh, thanks Joppa. So part 3.61 should not be filled out, as it states 'additional sources of income' we thought maybe its asking generally. But I read carefully and thats Category .


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Filling out the form one final time and in Part-1 it asks _1.6 How often do you meet?
Please provide details as requested. For example, weekly, monthly, three times a year. _

We travelled at least twice in a year to meet each other, but would meet several times a week during that period. So what would the correct answer be?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Twice a year.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you!!


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Besides the sponsor, is it advised that the applicant proves a corresponding cover letter as well?


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Dilemmas Dilemmas (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi-jacking your space again Fizz!

The support letter...should it be addressed, Dear Entry Clearance Officer?
And should there be a sub-heading as in 'RE' or do I just get straight to the point after Dear ECO, this is a letter to support xxxxx's application for a spouse visa.......

Advice would be highly appreciated......thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Dilemmas Dilemmas said:


> Hi-jacking your space again Fizz!
> 
> The support letter...should it be addressed, Dear Entry Clearance Officer?
> And should there be a sub-heading as in 'RE' or do I just get straight to the point after Dear ECO, this is a letter to support xxxxx's application for a spouse visa.......
> ...


Don't over think it. Dear Entry Clearance Officer is fine.


----------



## Dilemmas Dilemmas (Aug 23, 2014)

Funny you say that Nyclon...i was giving the same advice to a colleague about not over-thinking things too much!
Guess i should practise what i preach lol

Many thanks 4 the advice


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi, 

Writing my letter of introduction and just to confirm, stating that I'm applying for a 'UK settlement (spouse) visa' is correct?

I'm the applicant and my husband, the sponsor, is a British Citizen.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

yes


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks, salix.

Where the relationship has been on-going for quite some time before the marriage, does the cover letter require that we mention at least every time that we met, starting from our first meeting? It wasn't more than twice a year and emphasises the importance of how our relation ship grew and ended in our marriage. Please advise!


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

How important is it to attach birthday cards sent to each other? I feel theyre personal and dont want to attach the actual card. Would a picture of the card do?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't bother with cards. For all they know, you could have bought them yesterday!


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks, Joppa. I've read the strangest recommendations on these forums lol.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You don't know what some people get up to. Someone submitted some letters with envelopes bearing stamps, but a sharp-eyed visa staff noticed some of the stamps weren't available at the time they were allegedly sent (different design etc), so knew they were fakes.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Jheez, that's ridiculous. Explains the long processing times.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Just to confirm, I took the IELS test Academic module in December and got married in January; the test certificate doesn't need to be recent or issued post-wedding does it? My name and passport number have remained unchanged.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You are fine.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks, Joppa.

Quick question: do printed payslips with company letter need to be stamped and certified by the company too?


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Sorry for piling on the questions but Bank statements issued by the bank itself, with an official letter from the bank stating account details is sufficient, right? My husband asked them to stamp the bank statements too but they said this should be enough. 

If someone could please respond to both queries, thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

In both cases, if the letter is on official headed paper and signed by an official, then that should be fine.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you! Great help.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Another dilemma &#55357;&#56851; 

My husband asked for the bank statements to be posted cause we thought might as well wait and have the official ones but the latest statement they're posting is till 20th Feb and the last pay slip we're showing is of 26th Feb. They wont post the corresponding bank statement cause apparently they're only available till the 20th of every month to post. Really worried how we'll be to apply if the last corresponding statement is missing, please help.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Taken from Annex FM Financial Requirement:

"3.3.4 Bank statements must be on official bank stationery. Alternatively, electronic bank statements can also be accepted for all bank accounts (the account itself does not have to be exclusively online) as long as they are either accompanied by a letter from the bank on its headed stationery confirming that the documents are authentic or which bear the official stamp of the issuing bank on every page."

Is it better then that we provide the electronic statements, without stamps, but with an official letter head confirming authenticity? Instead of missing an official document?


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

We had the exact same thing. The final official (mailed) bank statement cut off on the 20th of January and his pay was posted on the 24th. We went into the branch got a printout and they stamped it. In the application I included the official statement with a note that read it cutoff a couple of days early. The next page was the stamped statement and I put a note on it explaining we got it at the branch.

All of the rest of the statements were mailed originals.

Of course, we're still waiting for our visa, today is day ten in their hands, with no word


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

What is the name of the bank Fizz?


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for your reply, Salix. Good luck with your visa! I want to submit it asap too but these basic things keep getting complicated..

The problem here is that the bank, HSBC, does not stamp bank statements so we went for the alternative route which clearly isn't helpful either. From what the Financial requirement appendix says, they either need to be stamped or confirmed with a letter..not sure what other option we have left  

If anyone has any other ideas or advice, it would be appreciated.


----------



## Dilemmas Dilemmas (Aug 23, 2014)

I went into 2 HSBC branches today and they also said they do not stamp or sign the statements anymore...frustrating.

Can they be signed by a solicitor instead??? Just a thought...


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Dilemmas Dilemmas said:


> I went into 2 HSBC branches today and they also said they do not stamp or sign the statements anymore...frustrating. Can they be signed by a solicitor instead??? Just a thought...


We were told by HSBC that even though they do not stamp statements, they will write a letter verifying accounts are genuine and accurate.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

We have that. Unstamped bank statements, with an official letter confirming the account details. But whats ideal are original statements right? 

When the rules say we need to provide bank statement covering the specified period, which in our case is 6 months..does that mean 6 months covering the last pay transaction that we're showing?


----------



## Dilemmas Dilemmas (Aug 23, 2014)

All that HSBC did for me was print out the last statements for my current & savings account and attached a letter headed top sheet with my name, address, account details and then states 

"Statement of tax deducted for the purpose of section 352 of the income and corporation taxes act of 1988.
The certificate can also be accepted by the inland revenue if you are entitled to make a claim for repayment of tax".

Nowhere does it state that the information / statements are authentic etc etc.

I did tell the bank what purpose the statements were required for. They said it will be sufficient....but im not sure :s


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

I really don't know, because we were given a similar letter..they said its a 'standard' letter for visas. I would really appreciate some guidance here. 

Given that we'll have both e-statements with bank letter, and official statements but without the latest pay transaction, is it advisable to just attach both with the supporting documents and explain why we felt the need to do that? Official statements for authenticity and printed ones to correspond with the last pay slip.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi,

Does the sponsor's passport copy need to be attested? I was told that every page of the passport copy needs to be stamped..I find that a bit excessive. Please advise.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If it's a British passport, just a plain photocopy of bio pages will do. No certification or attestation required. If it's a foreign passport (of someone with ILR), copy every page and get bio pages (with photo, personal details etc) certified by embassy, consulate or, in the country of issue, by passport authority.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

fizzb88 said:


> I really don't know, because we were given a similar letter..they said its a 'standard' letter for visas. I would really appreciate some guidance here.
> 
> Given that we'll have both e-statements with bank letter, and official statements but without the latest pay transaction, is it advisable to just attach both with the supporting documents and explain why we felt the need to do that? Official statements for authenticity and printed ones to correspond with the last pay slip.


If you have 6 e-statements backed up by an official cover letter from the back, then there's no point in also submitting originals. As you stated on page 5 gov.uk clearly indicates e-statements will be accepted if they are either stamped and or backed by a cover letter.

Sending both might confuse the ECO or might overlook one or the other. Better to submit only what's really required.

@joppa is the pro here though, he'll know best!


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for your reply, Joppa! It is a British passport. 

Thanks, i.need.help! You're right about that..and I did answer my own question there but you know how everyone has their opinion so most people have been telling me to get them stamped or get originals by post. 

I know I've asked this before, Joppa. But if you could confirm one final time please, if its a good idea to attach both and explain it in a letter? 

Lastly, how important is it to get a prospective flight itinerary? Is it recommended that we do attach one?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You either need originals which you have received by post, copies with every page stamped or copies accompanied by a letter verifying authenticity. They are equally accepted, equally good. Your bank statements must show each deposit that you are relying on to meet the financial requirement.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks, nyclon! Appreciated.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

If apart from the main source of meeting the financial requirement (Cat A), we're attaching documents for property owned in the UK and rent coming from it..whats the best way to explain this in a supporting letter so it doesn't imply that we're using it as a source for maintenance (because we're not) but mentioning it for the sake of disclosure?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

fizzb88 said:


> If apart from the main source of meeting the financial requirement (Cat A), we're attaching documents for property owned in the UK and rent coming from it..whats the best way to explain this in a supporting letter so it doesn't imply that we're using it as a source for maintenance (because we're not) but mentioning it for the sake of disclosure?


If you are not using it to meet the financial requirement you there is no reason to include it and it will just complicate and confuse things. Leave it out. Only include information that supports that you meet the requirements.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hmmm, makes sense..thanks!


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Some applicants go OTT with evidence and still end up getting rejected. Best to submit what they ask for. Nothing more, nothing less unless it's necessary.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

So about a prospective flight itinerary, don't they ask you not to make travel plans until you've recieved the visa? In light of that..I don't understand how an itinerary would help? 

If it is still recommended to attach one, would that be the flight details before you actually book and pay? A screenshot of that page?


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

You just go to the airline search flights function, put in your intended travel dates. When it gives you the estimate of price, do a screen print and include that in your application. Do not book or pay for anything. You don't even have to have your personal information input, just the search.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks, salix! And this to support our 'intended date of travel'? I don't see how it helps with our application besides that? :confused2:


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

It really does nothing beyond that, just supports your intended date. Kind of a goofy requirement in my opinion. Anyway, it costs you a few minutes of computer time and a sheet of paper. So give them what they want


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Haha, thanks! Sorry this visa app has made me question everything. 

As the form asks if the sponsor has more than one nationality, and in this case he does-British and Pakistani-do we need to attach a copy of Pakistani Passport or NICOP card for proof? Or would that be confusing?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

fizzb88 said:


> So about a prospective flight itinerary, don't they ask you not to make travel plans until you've recieved the visa? In light of that..I don't understand how an itinerary would help?
> 
> If it is still recommended to attach one, would that be the flight details before you actually book and pay? A screenshot of that page?


In which application do they ask for this? I didn't send any itinerary except for entering an 'intending to travel date'


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

fizzb88 said:


> Haha, thanks! Sorry this visa app has made me question everything.
> 
> As the form asks if the sponsor has more than one nationality, and in this case he does-British and Pakistani-do we need to attach a copy of Pakistani Passport or NICOP card for proof? Or would that be confusing?


I think you just need the bio pages from the British passport, but it would be better if a moderator answered this conclusively for you. Of course in the application you need to say about the Pakistani.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

i.need.help said:


> In which application do they ask for this? I didn't send any itinerary except for entering an 'intending to travel date'


They don't ask for it, but it's a good piece of supporting documentation to include and always recommended here when people post their list of proposed evidence.


----------



## adimoon (Dec 14, 2014)

My wife also had same problem with hsbc. What she did was that after her wage was payed in ( in your case the 24th) she called hsbc bank and requested original bank statement and got them delivered to her local bank which takes 3 working days. It wad exactly the same as original except it will come much more quicker. So i would suggest call them up and say u want from 20th to 24 or 25th of whatever month your going to submit. Please do not make the same mistakes as i did and submit electronic without stamp, because even though i did provide the same covering letter from HSBC, the ECO did not except it when i first applied for settlement visa and it got refused. However, i have reapplied again with all original statements, using above technique. Hope this helps you.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks, adimoon. That's definitely helpful and really concerning cause so far what we have is what you got rejected on..Sorry to hear that and good luck! 

Thanks, Salix. We've mentioned it in the application. If one of the moderators could answer please, thanks.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

salix said:


> They don't ask for it, but it's a good piece of supporting documentation to include and always recommended here when people post their list of proposed evidence.


I kind of disagree.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

fizzb88 - I used paperclips to put all my documents in order.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks, i.need.help. Have you been issued visa? Did the sponsor in your case attach a copy of their Pakistani passport in case they had a dual nationality too?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

fizzb88 said:


> Thanks, i.need.help. Have you been issued visa? Did the sponsor in your case attach a copy of their Pakistani passport in case they had a dual nationality too?


I was sponsoring my wife from Pakistan.

I attached a photocopy of the bio pages of my British passport. I did not get it certified. I don't have a Pakistani passport.

My wife was issued her visa about 2 weeks ago. She's travelling to the UK this month.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow, thats great news! Congratulations! 

What was your timeline like? Sorry to burden you with questions, but how many weeks from the date of application did you put the intended date of travel?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

fizzb88 said:


> Wow, thats great news! Congratulations!
> 
> What was your timeline like? Sorry to burden you with questions, but how many weeks from the date of application did you put the intended date of travel?


It's ok, I don't mind at all… 

MY TIMELINE

Submitted Online Application: 04-12-14
Submitted Documents + Biometrics @ Lahore: 09-12-14
Received @ BHC Islamabad: 11-12-14
Escalation Update: 20-02-15 Application Concluded.
RFC: 24-02-15
PASSPORT COLLECTED: 25-02-15 - VISA GRANTED!

Intended date of travel was 8th Jan 2015. I put this because it was also the date I was flying back to the UK.

I didn't hire a solicitor to handle my wife's application, I did it my self. All the requirements are stated on the gov.uk site and for any questions, this forum is great.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thats great, mA! Bohat mubarak! 

Yes, agreed. Would've been a chicken with its head cut off without this forum! 

So about that dual nationality and attaching both passport copies? Or does the rule, only give them what's required applies here too?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

fizzb88 said:


> Thats great, mA! Bohat mubarak!
> 
> Yes, agreed. Would've been a chicken with its head cut off without this forum!
> 
> So about that dual nationality and attaching both passport copies? Or does the rule, only give them what's required applies here too?


You could submit a copy, because they do ask in one of the questions if you have any other nationality. So if you put yes. A passport copy would be fine.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

In the case where the sponsor's family accommodation is also a hotel owned and run by them, does there need to be any clarification besides providing a support letter from his parents stating how long they've lived there for and that they're happy to let us live with them rent free, title deeds and a housing inspection report?


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi, could anyone please answer this:

We got the printed payslips signed and stamped by the concerned department at work, but when asked them for a letter to verify authenticity they said we can't/don't give that..stamped payslips should be enough. 

I remember reading in one of the appendices that they need to be supported by a letter, could anyone please tell me if we absolutely need it? Have everything else in order in terms of employment letter, contract and bank statements now. 

Thank you!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

This what FM-SE says about payslips:

Payslips must be:
(i) original formal payslips issued by the employer and showing the employer's name; or 
(ii) accompanied by a letter from the employer, on the employer's headed paper and signed


https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa..._Immigration_Rules_-_Appendix_FM_SE_final.pdf


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for your reply Nyclon! 

So what we have doesn't fall under either of the categories, right? I don't understand the need to flat out refuse a letter of verification. Should we still pursue it?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Are your pay slips originals?


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

According to my husband, they 'issued stamped payslips'. I'm guessing even if they're not original that does make them true copies? Should be sufficient?


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi,

I confirmed today and the payslips have been issued by the employer on request; they're like printed payslips except they're stamped and supported by a signed letter on an official letterhead saying 'please find attached stamped Pay slips'

Good enough for verification?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

As already discussed:



nyclon said:


> This what FM-SE says about payslips:
> 
> Payslips must be:
> (i) original formal payslips issued by the employer and showing the employer's name; or
> ...


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks, nyclon. I guess we do cover (ii)


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi, the council is taking ages to get around to making a housing inspection report. Rest of our documents are ready and I'm afraid by the time they issue one, our 28 days for financial documents would be up!
Could anyone suggest reliable alternatives? Someone who can give us a housing report by this weekend? Thanks.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

fizzb88 said:


> Hi, the council is taking ages to get around to making a housing inspection report. Rest of our documents are ready and I'm afraid by the time they issue one, our 28 days for financial documents would be up!
> Could anyone suggest reliable alternatives? Someone who can give us a housing report by this weekend? Thanks.


How long are they taking and how much? Use a local solicitor who knows about making housing inspection reports for immigration purposes. They usually do it a lot quicker.


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

fizzb88 said:


> Hi, the council is taking ages to get around to making a housing inspection report. Rest of our documents are ready and I'm afraid by the time they issue one, our 28 days for financial documents would be up!
> Could anyone suggest reliable alternatives? Someone who can give us a housing report by this weekend? Thanks.


Get it done privately. About £120 but can be issued in 2 days.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Not sure how much they're charging but we called them last week on Monday to which they said you'll receive a call in 6 working days. Contacted us today to say they've posted a form (takes 1-3 working days to receive) after which we'll have to fill it, send it back and then they call us with an appointment date. That looks about another 2 weeks! It's really unfortunate.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

fizzb88 said:


> Not sure how much they're charging but we called them last week on Monday to which they said you'll receive a call in 6 working days. Contacted us today to say they've posted a form (takes 1-3 working days to receive) after which we'll have to fill it, send it back and then they call us with an appointment date. That looks about another 2 weeks! It's really unfortunate.


Such a long process! Privately you can get the report within a day or two. Costs between £60 and £80 but some charge up to £120 it seems.


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

fizzb88 said:


> Not sure how much they're charging but we called them last week on Monday to which they said you'll receive a call in 6 working days. Contacted us today to say they've posted a form (takes 1-3 working days to receive) after which we'll have to fill it, send it back and then they call us with an appointment date. That looks about another 2 weeks! It's really unfortunate.


The council do it free of charge but can take awhile. If you're in a hurry, I'd suggest you contact an agent that can provide a health report.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

We used these people who were excellent...

Immigration Property Inspections for UK VISA London, Immigration accommodation reports, Entry Clearance certificates, immigration accommodation inspection reports, housing surveys for immigration, UK Border Agency Entry Clearance, UKBA Inspections, L


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you, all! Yes getting it done privately definitely seems to be the better option!


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

While we're on the topic, does the supporting letter for accommodation (in this case from the sponsor's parents) need to mention anything besides the address and their permission for us to stay rent free or should it also include details like number of occupants, their names, rooms etc? Or Does the inspection report cover the latter?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The inspection report will cover that. They just need to give you permission to live there.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Great, thanks nyclon!


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi, back with a few more questions :$ 

1-The 28 day rule for financial documents is with respect to submitting online application or the documents in person?

2- If my husband sends the documents, I recieve them and then he submits the application online and I print it out here in Pakistan, that can be done right? Does he need to sign anything on the online form? 

Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

#1 Online.
#2 He needs to sign the printed-out application form but not Appendix 2.


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

Joppa said:


> #1 Online.
> #2 He needs to sign the printed-out application form but not Appendix 2.


Hi, I don't recall signing anything , and I am the sponser 0__0 

The lawyer didn't mention anything too.


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

I am literally F'd


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Sponsor doesn't sign. Just the applicant for the printed-out application. Appendix 2 doesn't require signature.


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Sponsor doesn't sign. Just the applicant for the printed-out application. Appendix 2 doesn't require signature.


Hey Joppa. I am really really confused and concerened. I am the sponser. I did not sign any of the two forms. 

However, on the original question asked by the poster, you advised her husband (sponsor) to sign the form


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I didn't understand the question. My revised answer under #104 is correct.


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

Joppa said:


> I didn't understand the question. My revised answer under #104 is correct.


Is #104 your last answer to me? 

Sorry Joppa, can't see any numbers on the app.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The one before.


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

Joppa said:


> The one before.


Thank you so much for the help Joppa.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Lool thanks Joppa!


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

What's a good way of listing down the supporting documents? Esp the ones attached to prove our relationship, most things like emails pictures tickets are obvious but then some aren't.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

What do you mean listing?


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Like an inventory?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

There is no need to provide a list of items. Make a stack of originals in a logical order like all financial together, all accommodation together and all relationship together. Make stack of copies in the same order. Tie each stack with string. Small items like passport and passport photos can be put in a zip lock type bag. When they receive your package it will be taken apart and put in an order to suit the ECO.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hmmm thanks, that helps! For the pictures, I've sorted them in order of oldest-latest with wedding pictures in the middle, I was thinking it might be helpful to write a caption at the back stating where/when the picture is from. Would you recommend that?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

We recommend attaching them to sheets of A4 paper with brief descriptions above or below.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

You should attach your photos to paper and make a notation under each as to what it is, where/when/people included. I put three photos per page and put them in date order.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh, thank you that's even better! When you say attach you mean paste the whole photo or attach with a paper clip incase the ECO wants go take it off?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

fizzb88 said:


> Oh, thank you that's even better! When you say attach you mean paste the whole photo or attach with a paper clip incase the ECO wants go take it off?


Paste or tape.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks! Great help!


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Boarding passes and stubs, attached to corresponding tickets and/or placed in a small transparent pouch?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Best to attach to A4 card with annotation.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks, Joppa! 

As I've mentioned before, my husband's role changed 5 months before application date. 

Now in Appendix 2, it asks> 3.20 'What was your sponsor’s total income (before tax) from salaried employment in the 12 months prior to the application?'

To answer this, we've added 5 months of current and 7 months of previous salary to calculate the total figure for 12 months. Is this correct? If yes, is it recommended to explain it in a separate letter and attached to appendix 2?

Thank you!


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi,

On the land registry website it points towards title of register as evidence of ownership of property. Is that whats required when they say 'Land registry documents' in the list of supporting documents?


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

An "Official copy of register of title"?


----------



## Dilemmas Dilemmas (Aug 23, 2014)

Yes Fizz that's what you need.
Think it costs £3 if i'm not mistaken


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Don't need the title plan do I?


----------



## Dilemmas Dilemmas (Aug 23, 2014)

fizzb88 said:


> Don't need the title plan do I?


I have only included the 2 page 'Official Copy of Register of Title' which I believe is all that is required. But maybe someone can confirm this.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

£3 certificate will do. Don't worry about it being not an official, legal document. UKVI accept it.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks, Joppa! That's what we have. There's another documents called the 'title plan' on the land registry website, showing boundaries of the place. Is that required?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. It costs £10.


----------



## saad0911 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hello. Ive been thru this thread and its quite helpful. 
Ive applied for my wife's visa. 
Online submitted: 31/01/15
Gerrys fedex : 06/02/15
When do you find out about bhc etc?


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi,

Could anyone please answer this, kinda urgent. My husband posted all the documents but just found the employment contract, do we need to provide the actual/original contract or can will a scanned copy of it be okay?


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

It's recommended of course to use original documents wherever possible.

We were just approved for a fiancé visa and the employment contract I included was a plain photocopy we received from his HR department. It was not stamped or verified as authentic other than we did have a new/on official stationary employment letter with a wet signature. They didn't keep the contract, they just sent it back.

Not the recommended procedure, but it did work for us. Warning - your results could vary depending on the rest of your documentation and the ECO that reviews your file.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The contract is not a required document.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks, sail and nyclon!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

saad0911 said:


> Hello. Ive been thru this thread and its quite helpful.
> Ive applied for my wife's visa.
> Online submitted: 31/01/15
> Gerrys fedex : 06/02/15
> When do you find out about bhc etc?


What is bhc?


----------



## saad0911 (Mar 11, 2015)

Brit high comision. 
It is mentioned in this thread that 
Process started by bhc etc. 
so thats y im asking.


----------



## saad0911 (Mar 11, 2015)

I have worked 3 jobs. 2 of those wich are 20hrz n 3rd is variable(8-48). 
Ive shown each wageslip with the cover letters. 
Will this be a negative thing in my case?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

This is a very long thread. If you want to jump into the middle of it you need to spell out what you mean as you can't assume that everyone remembers what was covered 10 pages ago. If you applied from Pakistan it will take at least a couple of months at least for your application to be processed. 

As for working 3 jobs, what category did you apply under?


----------



## saad0911 (Mar 11, 2015)

Category A. Did have a lawyer. Applied from Isb.


----------



## saad0911 (Mar 11, 2015)

I submitted
All wageslips with cver letters
6 month bank statements
Land registry
Owners permision along with council tax bill, electrty bill, morgage statement etc
Nikkah nama urdu, marriage registration, translation
Money transaction receipts wich i sent to my wife frm uk to pk. 
Viber snapshots n phone call log details. 
Pics
Uk naric certfcate showing that shez done a degree in english 
Hope i avnt frgtten nything


----------



## saad0911 (Mar 11, 2015)

Recevd by bhc as u can see in inage. 
I hvnt recevd any txt or email suggesting that


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Using abbreviations and text speak is against forum rules. Please use complete sentences and spell things out. 

Having 3 jobs is fine as long as you have had all of them for at least 6 months of you are applying under Category A and of course you have to meet the requirement,


----------



## saad0911 (Mar 11, 2015)

Ok. If you can see in the image it says 'Received by BHC'
What im trying to ask is that how does one get to know when BHC has received it? 
So ive applied on 6-2-15 i.e the biometric. So when to expect a reply?
Thankyou


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't see that in the image. I told you applications from Pakistan take at least a couple of months.


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

fizzb88 said:


> Lool thanks Joppa!




This process is like a rollercoaster ride!


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

saad0911 said:


> Ok. If you can see in the image it says 'Received by BHC'
> What im trying to ask is that how does one get to know when BHC has received it?
> So ive applied on 6-2-15 i.e the biometric. So when to expect a reply?
> Thankyou


The applicant would receive an e-mail once the British High Commission has received the documents. If you paid extra you would also receive txt message updates for some of the processes.


----------



## saad0911 (Mar 11, 2015)

I havent received any till now. Its been around 1.5months now.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

I thought I was done asking questions but  >

Appendix 2, 3.22 
'If your sponsor has not been employed by the same employer for 6 months prior to the application does their total income (before tax) from salaried employment received in the 12 months prior to your application meet or exceed the financial requirement you must meet?'

We're applying as Cat A, same employer prior to 6 months. This question doesn't apply to us but it doesn't have an option of not applicable. Just yes or no. No where does it say skip and "go to.." According to the rules we shouldn't miss out a question unless stated to the contrary. 

Could anyone please help if we should select Yes or leave it blank?


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Are you sure, when you ticked Cat. A as yes, did it say................skip to..................

Some parts you just skip over because of an earlier answer


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

It says skip to 3.20 and then there's no option to skip the next 2 questions..


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

yes but it says..................if your sponsor has NOT been .............. they have, so just skip it


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

You are WAY over analyzing the application


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

I agree, I am. So my question is since it doesn't apply to us, is it okay to leave a question blank?


----------



## Dilemmas Dilemmas (Aug 23, 2014)

I was told to put 'n/a' next to the 'No' box. Don't know if that will be okay though. 

We have not submitted the documents yet so if this is incorrect then somebody please tell us what we should put here (if anything) or is 'n/a' okay?.....Dilemmas dilemmas!


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

fizzb88 said:


> I agree, I am. So my question is since it doesn't apply to us, is it okay to leave a question blank?


I know that I left that question blank. We were also Cat. A and approved.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I think n/A next to the box sounds good too! I should change that 'Yes' lol


----------

